# Corid safe for chickens/ducks/pigs?



## misfitmorgan (May 26, 2016)

Anyone know if Corid is safe for chickens, ducks, pigs, sheep, and goats?

Here is the problem we only have the corid powder so i have to put it in the water trough...which is only 25 gallons but everyone has access to the trough at different times so is corid safe in the trough water for all the critters?

I know i saw a thread that listed corid oral dosage for drenching with the liquid....does anyone have a dose with the powder for drenching? 

If you think Di-methox or something else would be better let me know so i can get it from the vet.

thank you
misfit


----------



## samssimonsays (May 26, 2016)

Watching to learn.


----------



## samssimonsays (May 26, 2016)

@babsbag @Southern by choice @frustratedearthmother @Goat Whisperer


----------



## babsbag (May 26, 2016)

Corid is safe for the goats, chickens, and pigs. Not sure about the ducks.  

Is it the goats that have cocci?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 26, 2016)

I would be a bit worried about using it in ducks. They are more sensitive to medication and consume more water than chickens. It makes it very easy to OD them. That is the reason why medicated chick starter is deadly to ducks & geese.


----------



## babsbag (May 27, 2016)

Good to know. Now I know why my feed store sold me non-medicated feed for my ducklings. I had no idea about the feed. 

If you are just needing to treat the goats I would use Di-Methox or drench them. 

_TREATMENT (As A Drench)
Add 3 oz. of CORID (amprolium) 20% Soluble Powder to 1 quart of water and, with a dose syringe, give 1 fluid ounce of this solution for each 100 lb. (45kg) body weight. This will provide a dose of approximately 10 mg amprolium/kg (2.2 lb) body weight. Give daily for 5 days. _

Many people say that the corid can be dangerous to goats as it can cause a thiamine deficiency. There is a lot of debate about that topic. I have friends that use corid as a preventative every year. My vet also says that a short term treatment is not a danger. I personally don't use it anymore, but I used to . You have to decide what it right for you.


----------



## misfitmorgan (May 27, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I would be a bit worried about using it in ducks. They are more sensitive to medication and consume more water than chickens. It makes it very easy to OD them. That is the reason why medicated chick starter is deadly to ducks & geese.



 i didnt know that either but we never use medicated chick starter for anything so i guess i never thought about it. Thank you Goat Whisperer!



babsbag said:


> Good to know. Now I know why my feed store sold me non-medicated feed for my ducklings. I had no idea about the feed.
> 
> If you are just needing to treat the goats I would use Di-Methox or drench them.
> 
> ...



Thank you much Babs, i couldnt find the mixture needed to drench with the powder even after looking thru the threads, just kept finding the liquid. Yes it is just the goats/sheep i am actually trying to treat though the pigs could probly use it as well. The neighbor had a sick goat and had the vet out which turned out to be coccidiosis and we have not given them a coccidi treatment in about 6 months so figured we were due. Eyelids also looked a little paler then i like, very pale in Ella and her daughter. Also on the bright side...she told me the vets name who does do farm calls occasionally and is reasonable on prices and fairly knowledgeable about goats. Only problem is he is semi-retired and no longer runs an office so i will have to see if i can get in with him for our farm needs.

I could switch to di-methox, i read some place goats hate the taste of it though lol.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 27, 2016)

misfitmorgan said:


> I could switch to di-methox, i read some place goats hate the taste of it though lol.


I would do this or the toltrazuril and dose individually. I personally don't like the Corid at all. You also don't need to be giving it to all your animals on your farm. 

Both of these are off label, so I can't really recommend it as I'm no vet 

Yes, they absolutely hate the Di-methox! You could try to sweeten it with molasses.


----------



## misfitmorgan (May 30, 2016)

We don't give it to all, in two years we have only treated the goats and sheep once shortly after we moved.


----------



## babsbag (May 30, 2016)

Adult goats get pretty good at living with a small cocci load with no problems, it is usually the kids that get hit. Can you get a microscope and do your own fecals since you have a shortage of vets?


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jun 2, 2016)

i plan to babs for now i got the fecals sent off for testing so i should know soon if i am missing anything. We got 4 new doe kids last friday and i managed to get them a sample in the group too...which is good because we hear a lot of coughing from them we noticed. No one else in herd coughs unless they are on some dusty hay. I will get di-methox next time i go to the vet which should be soon. One of the doe kids we got for free cause she injured her leg and they were going to "find a place" for her and on a large diary im pretty sure that is code for cull/kill/auction so we took her too. They are all super friendly which is nice though...i will get some pics.


----------



## babsbag (Jun 2, 2016)

I can buy di-methox at the feed store.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jun 3, 2016)

Got home to late for pics i will post them on my thread this weekend. 

I did find i can get Di-methox from valleyvet...everything i was reading said i had to get it from a vet with an RX.


----------

